# What Is Your UHS Aggregate? What Are Your Expectations About Merit?



## Saad Masood (Nov 1, 2012)

What is your *UHS agregate*? What is your expectations about MERIT?

mine is 83.1564


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

mine is 83.731, according to me merit will not rise more than 0.3%


----------



## Ghaniah (Nov 2, 2012)

A.O.A... can any body inform me about U.H.S expected closing merit???? m really very tensed!!! 
I've got an aggregate of 81.9761%  .. can I get admission in M.B.B.S??? It'll no matter wether my name comes in 2nd or 3rd list.... kindly guide me........ thanks....


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

my aggregate is 87.315


----------



## Asad Dogar (Jun 1, 2012)

My aggregate is 92.0596% Alhumdulillah


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

merit predictions create a lot of stress!!!lets hope for best my aggregate is 84.134


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

any idea about last merit for this year????:!:i mean whether it will be at 82% or not????


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

my merit is 81.6641%. any chances in BDS?


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

ahmed93 said:


> my merit is 81.6641%. any chances in BDS?


Keep Praying to Allah Almighty.. Hope U get in DSPMC


----------



## komi (Nov 7, 2012)

my aggregate is 84.48%.i m very tense....any body can tell me where i can get admission onn basis of my%


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

komi said:


> my aggregate is 84.48%.i m very tense....any body can tell me where i can get admission onn basis of my%


Most Probably and In Sha Allah you will get in RMC 
Btw! which college did u prefer and where are u from? As if u are from Lahore and have preffered AMC (on location basis) then U can easily get into it but it is never preferred to leave RMC or PMC for AMC..


----------



## komi (Nov 7, 2012)

Aisha said:


> Most Probably and In Sha Allah you will get in RMC
> Btw! which college did u prefer and where are u from? As if u are from Lahore and have preffered AMC (on location basis) then U can easily get into it but it is never preferred to leave RMC or PMC for AMC..


i m from sahiwal ya i have preffered 5 colleges of lahore thn 
NMC,PMC,RMC,,,


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

UHS will upload combined merit list or not??


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

h.a. said:


> mine is 83.731, according to me merit will not rise more than 0.3%


 I would like to add Inshallah in this statement,


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

jamal said:


> i would like to add inshallah in this statement,


now jamal with inshahallah inshahallah i want to add merit will not incrz more than 0.5% inshahallah inshahallah


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

ACtually UHS has made its list...my uncle is there in uhs...he told me that merit is increased by 1.2% this year...so i have lost all my hopes...mine was 82.3%..


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

rockstar said:


> ACtually UHS has made its list...my uncle is there in uhs...he told me that merit is increased by 1.2% this year...so i have lost all my hopes...mine was 82.3%..


Oh damn is this info true ? please not be true


----------



## seri (Oct 13, 2012)

But how can they make the merit list now as today is the last date for form submission.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

rockstar said:


> ACtually UHS has made its list...my uncle is there in uhs...he told me that merit is increased by 1.2% this year...so i have lost all my hopes...mine was 82.3%..


they received applications today as well,? how can they complete combined merit list before that ?

- - - Updated - - -

I suggest you people not to believe any merit predictions now, soon combined merit list will be published showing the number of applicants and their aggregates arranged in decending order and if you are in the first 3200... be happy you have acheived :woot:

- - - Updated - - -

few days to go just pray now like you never prayed before  i have some strange feeling now a days.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

guys i was very optimistic some days back but you know rockstar is right when i submit form my father was very social he had link with the seniors in uhs he inquired they said him its 83%  (and on returning home i have very furious accident three stiches on my hand and my father had head injury)


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

very sad...may you get well soon...whatz your agregate h.a??

- - - Updated - - -

very sad...may you get well soon...whatz your agregate h.a??

- - - Updated - - -

oooh really sad...may you and your father get well soon....whatz your agregate


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you for asking, my aggregate is 83.73%


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

h.a. said:


> guys i was very optimistic some days back but you know rockstar is right when i submit form my father was very social he had link with the seniors in uhs he inquired they said him its 83%  (and on returning home i have very furious accident three stiches on my hand and my father had head injury)


get well soon H.A


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

i think UHS should give combined merit list in few days.....cant bear more stress about merit


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

whats your aggregate riaa?


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

h.a. said:


> guys i was very optimistic some days back but you know rockstar is right when i submit form my father was very social he had link with the seniors in uhs he inquired they said him its 83%  (and on returning home i have very furious accident three stiches on my hand and my father had head injury)


Don't you worry. Even if (and that's a big if) the merit has risen by more than 1% then the number of seats have also increased. I hope you get well soon. Be realistic and by that I mean don't get too optimistic or too stressed. Keep your faith.


----------



## divaa (Nov 10, 2012)

my aggregate is 86.12 .....can i hope for sims?


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

People i need to know that how the merit thing actually works out? How Our choice of preferences effect it? Is there any harm of giving the first preference of K.E even though one knows that he or she cant get in there?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Iqra19 said:


> People i need to know that how the merit thing actually works out? How Our choice of preferences effect it? Is there any harm of giving the first preference of K.E even though one knows that he or she cant get in there?


If you dont fall in K.E.'s merit, you'll be checked for your next listed preference. And so on till there is a college in your list whose merit range could contain your aggregate.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

divaa said:


> my aggregate is 86.12 .....can i hope for sims?


yes you can, if merit drastically increases in that situation it is still obvious

- - - Updated - - -



Grimes said:


> Don't you worry. Even if (and that's a big if) the merit has risen by more than 1% then the number of seats have also increased. I hope you get well soon. Be realistic and by that I mean don't get too optimistic or too stressed. Keep your faith.


i am not too optimistic or too stressed. when they told me merit i was not believing either but they told me they are not considering even percentages below 83% because students got too much numbers.actually i was not willing to tell anyone about this when rockstar told then i think i should add things but still believing merit is somewhere in 82.5%. fingers crossed hope for the best


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

The last date of submission of forms was yesterday. You guys really don't want us to believe that UHS made the merit even before all the applicants applied their forms?

First of all, they weren't going to start making the list before the deadline. Secondly, even if somebody told you they did then that list is probably inaccurate. Thirdly and most probably I don't think UHS is that efficient to have accumulated forms from all three submission centres and made a list. If they were capable of doing that our merit lists wouldn't be on 26th of November.


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

my agregate is 84.127 rabi...whats yous??


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

gud you are in safe zone , no question about will u get in or not ,mine is 82.9... and i am going through difficult time...extremly tensed


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Grimes said:


> The last date of submission of forms was yesterday. You guys really don't want us to believe that UHS made the merit even before all the applicants applied their forms?
> 
> First of all, they weren't going to start making the list before the deadline. Secondly, even if somebody told you they did then that list is probably inaccurate. Thirdly and most probably I don't think UHS is that efficient to have accumulated forms from all three submission centres and made a list. If they were capable of doing that our merit lists wouldn't be on 26th of November.


grimes take it down what you think i am not aware of all this..... for these certain responses i didnt tell anybody before, but just shared what they told me, the students have excellent percentages and the people who are collecting all those stuff are well aware they must have made certain gueses. i never said i agreed to them .sharing experience on forum is my right nothing else dont agree to them like me


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

h.a is rite.....rabi dont worry...everything will be gud....we all have to wait till 26although i hate waitng


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

and i am sure for mbbs it is some where 82.5%


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

We daily Fail in the entry test of Allah Almighty. But we do not bother at all.May Allah show us the straight path. So why you guys are so much tensed.Relax .Pray to Allah and He will surely adjust according to your needs.He Knows much better that which thing is better for us.So do not worry.Inshallah everything will be alright.Remember to say Alhamdulilah in every situation because Allah love this word.

- - - Updated - - -

We daily Fail in the entry test of Allah Almighty. But we do not bother at all.May Allah show us the straight path. So why you guys are so much tensed.Relax .Pray to Allah and He will surely adjust according to your needs.He Knows much better that which thing is better for us.So do not worry.Inshallah everything will be alright.Remember to say Alhamdulilah in every situation because Allah love this word.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

jamal said:


> We daily Fail in the entry test of Allah Almighty. But we do not bother at all.May Allah show us the straight path. So why you guys are so much tensed.Relax .Pray to Allah and He will surely adjust according to your needs.He Knows much better that which thing is better for us.So do not worry.Inshallah everything will be alright.Remember to say Alhamdulilah in every situation because Allah love this word.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> We daily Fail in the entry test of Allah Almighty. But we do not bother at all.May Allah show us the straight path. So why you guys are so much tensed.Relax .Pray to Allah and He will surely adjust according to your needs.He Knows much better that which thing is better for us.So do not worry.Inshallah everything will be alright.Remember to say Alhamdulilah in every situation because Allah love this word.



Lawyered! :thumbsup:


----------



## memmory (Oct 10, 2012)

I just hope that merit don't fluctuate much this year  ... soooooo tensed


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

assalam o alaikum guys say 200 times ya salamu after each frz prayer its very helpful for all of us

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

divaa said:


> my aggregate is 86.12 .....can i hope for sims?


yeah inshaallah

- - - Updated - - -



jamal said:


> We daily Fail in the entry test of Allah Almighty. But we do not bother at all.May Allah show us the straight path. So why you guys are so much tensed.Relax .Pray to Allah and He will surely adjust according to your needs.He Knows much better that which thing is better for us.So do not worry.Inshallah everything will be alright.Remember to say Alhamdulilah in every situation because Allah love this word.


really no one is like jamal allah may bless u alot in ur life


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

This time uhs is not issuing merit list publically but issuing letter to the individual with the college selected.It is great indication of fouls play as nobody can tell if some body with lower score has not gone to higher merit college.


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

How do you know that??? :!:
It is'nt possible...


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

lolxxxx


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

aysha chaudhary said:


> This time uhs is not issuing merit list publically but issuing letter to the individual with the college selected.It is great indication of fouls play as nobody can tell if some body with lower score has not gone to higher merit college.


What? Source please.


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

please tell me that those students who have passed their Fsc (HSSC) recently in 2012 will get laptop by Shehbaz Sharif.......if their name is included in top 100 students of Rawalpindi Board result 2012??????????????
i want to ask from you that we are eligible or not?????????
must reply


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

aysha chaudhary said:


> This time uhs is not issuing merit list publically but issuing letter to the individual with the college selected.It is great indication of fouls play as nobody can tell if some body with lower score has not gone to higher merit college.


Intimate the source of this piece of information, lady! :?


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

is it really true??there is no such news on UHS website

- - - Updated - - -

is it really true??there is no such news on UHS website


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

wait and in two three days selected students will get the letter!


----------



## Zara Nouman. (Oct 13, 2012)

but how is this possible?how can the selected candidates get letters before the given date?


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

aysha chaudhary said:


> This time uhs is not issuing merit list publically but issuing letter to the individual with the college selected.It is great indication of fouls play as nobody can tell if some body with lower score has not gone to higher merit college.


ha ha ha ha ha ha 
are you mad ?
uhs has clearly said that merit list will be issued on 26 november

- - - Updated - - -



guria batool said:


> please tell me that those students who have passed their Fsc (HSSC) recently in 2012 will get laptop by Shehbaz Sharif.......if their name is included in top 100 students of Rawalpindi Board result 2012??????????????
> i want to ask from you that we are eligible or not?????????
> must reply


yes you will get laptop if your name is in top 100 from your board


----------



## Shahwaiz Hassan (Sep 4, 2012)

My aggregate is 88.1965%

- - - Updated - - -

My aggregate is 88.1965%


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

but for getting laptop.what should me do???
i mean me should register my name.....or i will automatically registered???
please tell me.......how can i register???
and will i get laptop if i enter into any govt medical college this year?????
must reply


----------



## Shahwaiz Hassan (Sep 4, 2012)

They will get yourr name from respective college and mention it on youth Punjab website from where u can register your name.

- - - Updated - - -



guria batool said:


> but for getting laptop.what should me do???
> i mean me should register my name.....or i will automatically registered???
> please tell me.......how can i register???
> and will i get laptop if i enter into any govt medical college this year?????
> must reply


They will get your name from respective college and mention it on youth Punjab website from where u can register your name.


----------



## Usama (Nov 12, 2012)

I went to UHS last week to submit my particulars they told me that they gonna display a tentative merit list on their website by 15th nov before they display the actual merit list on their web

- - - Updated - - -

I went to UHS last week to submit my particulars they told me that they gonna display a tentative merit list on their website by 15th nov before they display the actual merit list on their web


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

sorry i was talking about self finance scheme for foreign students not for open merit!


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

Usama said:


> I went to UHS last week to submit my particulars they told me that they gonna display a tentative merit list on their website by 15th nov before they display the actual merit list on their web
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I went to UHS last week to submit my particulars they told me that they gonna display a tentative merit list on their website by 15th nov before they display the actual merit list on their web


yes they will upload combined merit list as soon as possible

- - - Updated - - -



guria batool said:


> but for getting laptop.what should me do???
> i mean me should register my name.....or i will automatically registered???
> please tell me.......how can i register???
> and will i get laptop if i enter into any govt medical college this year?????
> must reply


no need to register they will register you automatically


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

for god sake stop all this .did we submit envelopes


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

My aggregate is 88.63% and I have given preference to KE and PMC


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

h.a. said:


> guys i was very optimistic some days back but you know rockstar is right when i submit form my father was very social he had link with the seniors in uhs he inquired they said him its 83%  (and on returning home i have very furious accident three stiches on my hand and my father had head injury)


INSHA ALLAHH you will be fine soon, and yes you are the most optimistic person here...


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

h.a. said:


> guys i was very optimistic some days back but you know rockstar is right when i submit form my father was very social he had link with the seniors in uhs he inquired they said him its 83%  (and on returning home i have very furious accident three stiches on my hand and my father had head injury)


May you get well soon h.a.

- - - Updated - - -

and yes may your father get well soon as well, INSHAALLAH....


----------



## Usama (Nov 12, 2012)

mine 83.9464% what are my chances guys


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone with 80% and above will get in Inshallah..........So dont pay fee in any Private college.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

saeedanjum said:


> Anyone with 80% and above will get in Inshallah..........So dont pay fee in any Private college.


Any one with 80% ??? i am asking just for info that with only 80% aggregate can we get admission in any good government med college like Rmc etc ???:shocked: + :happy:


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

saeedanjum said:


> Anyone with 80% and above will get in Inshallah..........So dont pay fee in any Private college.


i think person with 82+% will gwt admission inshahallah inshahallah

- - - Updated - - -

thank you guys for your kind wishes thank you so much

- - - Updated - - -



rockstar said:


> ACtually UHS has made its list...my uncle is there in uhs...he told me that merit is increased by 1.2% this year...so i have lost all my hopes...mine was 82.3%..


 rockstar any other news from your uncle inquire from him is that true they are displaying a list tomorow:speechless:


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

h.a. said:


> rockstar any other news from your uncle inquire from him is that true they are displaying a list tomorow:speechless:


If there'll be any list, it would be up on the internet we would all get to see it.
And CALM DOWN :?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

merit is making us crazy:banghead: i just want as soon as possible it comes out


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

h.a. said:


> merit is making us crazy:banghead: i just want as soon as possible it comes out


And stop browsing random sites to get clues, you'll blow yourself this way with tension. And ESPECIALLY stop browsing that Educational Blog. Just leave it!


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

hmmmmmm...................... i am not doing all this i am fealing pain in typing a stupid who was siting besides me doing so she has aggregate 82.1% and using my name and percentile there


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

h.a. said:


> hmmmmmm...................... i am not doing all this i am fealing pain in typing a stupid who was siting besides me doing so she has aggregate 82.1% and using my name and percentile


Interesting 
you arent any less tensed, btw  neways, relax. Alright.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i am not tensed i have hope and guts to manage and face difficulties

- - - Updated - - -

guys just 3 weeks remaining in holidays how you guys are spending these days:cool!::cool!:


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

i wish we could have a magic to know merit this year........


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

Guys i wanna say Best Of Luck to all of you for your merit lists, may you guys get fruit of your hard works.. This is the only thing that i could say ..(as i am tension free this year and would suffer from the same situation next year  )..May ALLAH shower his blessings upon all of us ...AAMEEN !!


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm so worried about the holidays finishing : (


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (Oct 7, 2012)

Exactly. The holidays are about to finish. Especially for me cz i got admission in fmh. So the classes of private colleges will start before the classes of govt colleges. So what are ur activities guys these days?


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

*Merit*

merit crossed more than 84 percent
http://e.jang.com.pk/11-15-2012/lahore/page2.asp#;


----------



## Zara Nouman. (Oct 13, 2012)

news on jhang.merit will increase upto 84% this year.

- - - Updated - - -

news on jhang.merit will increase upto 84% this year.

- - - Updated - - -



Fatima Ahmed said:


> Exactly. The holidays are about to finish. Especially for me cz i got admission in fmh. So the classes of private colleges will start before the classes of govt colleges. So what are ur activities guys these days?


when are classes of fmh going to start?and what was your aggregate?


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

please pray to ALLah ALmighty instead of comments and discussions........it is my request to all brothers and sisters.......!


_ because only pray can change our fate............INshallah we will be successful...................may ALLAH ALMIGHTY save us all from all dificulties n problems....and bless us with success n happiness....! AMEEN_


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

Fatima Ahmed said:


> Exactly. The holidays are about to finish. Especially for me cz i got admission in fmh. So the classes of private colleges will start before the classes of govt colleges. So what are ur activities guys these days?


OMG! thats GREAT!!!  Me too! am in FMH i mean! 
hey are u for mbbs or bds? :?
and is it official or anything? i mean did the college give a confirmed date or anything? :?


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

inshaALLAH dnt take tntn because HE is THE ONE WHO says *KUN *and its *FAYAKOON *so faith in ALLAH . HE will do the best for all of us. INSHAALLAH


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

guria batool said:


> please pray to ALLah ALmighty instead of comments and discussions........it is my request to all brothers and sisters.......!
> 
> 
> _ because only pray can change our fate............INshallah we will be successful...................may ALLAH ALMIGHTY save us all from all dificulties n problems....and bless us with success n happiness....! AMEEN_


what is your aggregate


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum!
Guys, this is so heartbraking!
In today's newspaper "Jung" a newsreporter (Khizar Hiyat Gondal)reported that this year the merit for medical colleges of Punjab has risen above 84% !!!
6751 candidates submitted the application forms and out of them 3521 will get admission (in MBBS+BDS).

Last year it was 81.4% but this year (he says) it is above 84% ! Can you believe that?! :speechless:


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

but last year it was not 81.4


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

last year 6717 applications were received when they were taking above 77%, and this year when they took above 80% then 6751 :roll: just imagine is tht possible???

- - - Updated - - -

it was 81.4 for the reciprocal seats riaa, its correct


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

@ rabi: i didn't get your point. Well this year, more number of candidates appeared in entry test and more number of candidtaes scored high compared to last year!

@ ria: I don't know. May be the reporter must be considering 3rd merit list also?

I just hope it is just his "prediction" and not the truth!!! And if it does come out as a mere prediction, then it would make me hate that guy for giving us so much tension! =[

- - - Updated - - -

I just don't get it! How come there is such a drastic increase in the merit, seeing that 100 more seats of Ameerudin Medical College were also added?! And how do we know whether we even fall in those 3521 candidates or not?


----------



## Usama (Nov 12, 2012)

I gave UHS a call they are also saying that merit gonna close near 84 this year the man on the side of the phone said to me that this year 83 doesn't stand a chance oh God help us all


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

near 84 or above 84??is 84 safe??

- - - Updated - - -

near 84 or above 84??is 84 safe??


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Actually it is_ not _even 3521 seats for us! =[
We'll be competing for only 2942 seats (MBBS) and 175 seats (BDS). A total of *3117* seats (MBBS+BDS).

These 3117 seats are for open merit, punjab domiciled students! Not an encouraging statistic i must say...

- - - Updated - - -

@ riaa: the reporter said *above* 84! Only God knows what's gonna become of us!


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

zaini whatz ur agregate??


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Zaini33 said:


> Actually it is_ not _even 3521 seats for us! =[
> We'll be competing for only 2942 seats (MBBS) and 175 seats (BDS). A total of *3117* seats (MBBS+BDS).
> 
> These 3117 seats are for open merit, punjab domiciled students! Not an encouraging statistic i must say...
> ...


Isn't it 2989 instead of 2942 against open merit?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

84% i am gone ???????


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

84% is way to high :?.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

yar hows that possible ????

- - - Updated - - -

yar hows that possible ????


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Umm is any private college uhhh still open for admissions?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

h.a. said:


> 84% i am gone ???????


Don't worry let's just wait for the official result on 26th. BTW when is the combined merit list going to be displayed??:?

- - - Updated - - -



Grimes said:


> Umm is any private college uhhh still open for admissions?


CMH had reopened the admissions. Last date for submission of applications is 20th NOV.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

may ALLAH saves us ameen sum ameen

- - - Updated - - -

may ALLAH saves us ameen sum ameen


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

Allah will DO 
better.....JST PRAY

- - - Updated - - -

this is only a rumor...dont get upset h.a


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5717-public-sector-merit-list-2012-a.html.. in the last post it is written that combined merit list will be uploaded on 20th. i told this news to my mother and she was shocked and instructed me to call uhs tomorrow to inquire about this . Bas MAy Allah do the best for all of us AAMIIN


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

what is the expected marit of ameer ud din medical college?

- - - Updated - - -

i think marit will be more than 83 percent because many official people are saying this


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum!
@ riaa: mine is on the safe side atleast. My merit is enough for me to get into medical (Alhamdulillah!) but not sure whether it would be in lahore or not. Going out of the city and spending 5 years of my life or maybe even 6, being away from my beloved family all this time worries me to death! 



SdrA said:


> Isn't it 2989 instead of 2942 against open merit?


Nope. For_* Punjab domiciled *_students, it is 2942 seats of MBBS. This is because in FJMC, 47 seats fall under the Federal govt share.


@ Grimes: I was wondering about the same thing. I don't know if any private medical college is still offering admissions! :[ 
For CMH, admissions reopened means only those candidates can apply again who appeared in their entry test?


----------



## Usama (Nov 12, 2012)

I have asked a responsible authority [guys you have to believe me on this] in uhs he said that merit will rise above 83 and will remain between 83-84 the news regarding merit is mere another speculation because till 26 of nov no one can tell the exact merit 

and as far as the help line of uhs is concerned always a clerk answer and says the news in jang is some how correct it will fall near 84 when i asked him exactly where merit will fall he answered above 84


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> @ riaa: mine is on the safe side atleast. My merit is enough for me to get into medical (Alhamdulillah!) but not sure whether it would be in lahore or not. Going out of the city and spending 5 years of my life or maybe even 6, being away from my beloved family all this time worries me to death!
> 
> 
> ...


for the 47 seats of fj . so the federal domiciled students have to give any additional paperwork or will they select on merit bases? any idea?


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> @ riaa: mine is on the safe side atleast. My merit is enough for me to get into medical (Alhamdulillah!) but not sure whether it would be in lahore or not. Going out of the city and spending 5 years of my life or maybe even 6, being away from my beloved family all this time worries me to death!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they would surely take their own entry test in account. I hope they re-accept my form. I did appear in the entry test but backed out on the interview. Whatever man, it's just shattering to know that last year students having merit less than me got into RMC and PMC and I would have to opt for a private institution maybe.


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Fatima Hassan said:


> for the 47 seats of fj . so the federal domiciled students have to give any additional paperwork or will they select on merit bases? any idea?


NTS test is conducted for those 47 seats.. I guess Punjab domiciled are not allowed for it.. But better confirm the news!


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

Aisha said:


> NTS test is conducted for those 47 seats.. I guess Punjab domiciled are not allowed for it.. But better confirm the news!


news from where? :? if anybody here could guide me on this?


----------



## Zara Nouman. (Oct 13, 2012)

cmh and fmh are again accepting applications on the basis of uhs aggregate neither on the basis of their own test nor the interview.
Cmh Lahore Medical College Admissions in Jang Newspaper Pakistan on 14 November, 2012| Jobs, Admissions & Tenders Scanned Ads on PaperPk.com 
Fmh College Of Medical & Dentistry Lahore Admissions in Jang Newspaper Pakistan on 14 November, 2012| Jobs, Admissions & Tenders Scanned Ads on PaperPk.com


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Fatima Hassan said:


> news from where? :? if anybody here could guide me on this?


Check the NTS website archives for 2011 or type 'NTS test for fatima jinnah medical college 2011'
U'll get to know urself..
For further queries U can contact FJMC urself..


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Rasul Allah (sal Allahu alaihi wa sallam) said: “Make things easy! And do not make them complicated! Be cheerful! And do not be repulsive.” [Sahih Bukhari]

May Allah give us hadayat and admission in Government Medical colleges This year .Ameen

- - - Updated - - -

guys guys guys i know sab nay yeh news parh hi li hogi k merit 84% tak hoga . 
i am not going to believe this before 26th of nov. The mentioned the merit last year was 81.4 but according to me it was 81.9 . 
No need to get disappointed. jab tak complete list display nahi ho jati no need to listen anybody. 
You dnt know about the media. apnay name k lye log bohat kuch kar daitay . yeh har dfa sunnay me ata . sab tests se pehlay koe na koe news milti ha merit se related but bad me wo ghalat hi prove hoti. insha Allah is bar bhi yehi hona .












[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review them before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i inquired from lot of people they said news is false.my friend father is surgeon doc he yesterday went to uhs and talk to authorities they said we didnt make merit yet and there is no such things mostly they are saying it is somewhere near or little above 83% for mbbs. and plz guys tell me what are your authentic sources ???? and there is no such list on 20th november all things will happen on 26 november till then put cotton plugs in your ears. I.A. everything will fine


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

nice advice h.a..to put cotton plugs:thumbsup:...yesterday merit predictions gave us a big shock


----------



## komi (Nov 7, 2012)

yh exctly i could nt sleep whole night coz of dis news in jung.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum!


Fatima Hassan said:


> for the 47 seats of fj . so the federal domiciled students have to give any additional paperwork or will they select on merit bases? any idea?


Nope I've no idea but Zara Nouman and Aisha have posted useful links. =] Jazakumullahu Khairan!

And I've sort of completed my "weeping quota" and now with swollen eyes wanna inquire *How bad it'll be living in a hostle? 
*I've heard that hostles of government medical colleges are not at all up to standards and not even clean or with general facilities. And much more along those lines.
So I wanna prepare myself for it. =[ 
If someone can give some insight? I would be really grateful!


----------



## komi (Nov 7, 2012)

n the same thng i was thnkng tht if uhs has completed the mmerit lists y thy are goingng to publish it so late,v wl hv to stay calm n keep faith in ALLAH TILL MERIT LIST Z DSPLYD


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> 
> Nope I've no idea but Zara Nouman and Aisha have posted useful links. =] Jazakumullahu Khairan!
> 
> ...


Zainii! What I feel is 'When Your aims are high then nothing else can stray you' ..First be optimistic and keep your complete faith in Allah Almighty! In Sha Allah you won't have to leave your home-town!
Secondly God-Forbid if you get admission outside your home-town then that's not a big deal! Atleast you and your parents will be in the same country! you can visit them after every 2 weeks.. Think about those students who'll meet their parents atleast after 6 months as their parents and family are abroad. I'm one of them.. So just keep in your mind this Shair :
Iraadey jin k Pukhta hon Nazar Jin ki Khuda pr ho
Talatum-khez mojon se woh ghabraya nahi krty! :thumbsup: 
(hope moderators don't del my comment as it was a Shair in urdu which I can't translate  )


----------



## seri (Oct 13, 2012)

But some people here are saying that they called uhs and they are saying that the news is true..whom are we supposed to beleive now..


----------



## komi (Nov 7, 2012)

BT THE PEOPL WHO R SAYNG THT THY CALLED UHS ALL OF THM WERE answered by CLERK typ prsns i dnt thnk so tht those clerks wll b so updated about our merit...btw ALLAH knws better


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

Zara Nouman. said:


> cmh and fmh are again accepting applications on the basis of uhs aggregate neither on the basis of their own test nor the interview.
> Cmh Lahore Medical College Admissions in Jang Newspaper Pakistan on 14 November, 2012| Jobs, Admissions & Tenders Scanned Ads on PaperPk.com
> Fmh College Of Medical & Dentistry Lahore Admissions in Jang Newspaper Pakistan on 14 November, 2012| Jobs, Admissions & Tenders Scanned Ads on PaperPk.com


have you applied to cmh? what was the procedure? i was going to call them today but i missed them since i did not know that it would be off at 12am.


----------



## khadija sarwar (Nov 16, 2012)

*Are You Sure That Merit Will Increase Only Upto 1.2%*

:?


rockstar said:


> ACtually UHS has made its list...my uncle is there in uhs...he told me that merit is increased by 1.2% this year...so i have lost all my hopes...mine was 82.3%..


- - - Updated - - -

:?


rockstar said:


> ACtually UHS has made its list...my uncle is there in uhs...he told me that merit is increased by 1.2% this year...so i have lost all my hopes...mine was 82.3%..


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

nobody is sure about merit here


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

rockstar said:


> ACtually UHS has made its list...my uncle is there in uhs...he told me that merit is increased by 1.2% this year...so i have lost all my hopes...mine was 82.3%..





rockstar said:


> my uncle who is in UHS associate professor of phd classes,he told me that news is right...last candidate is with 84.3% aggregate and is a girl of gujranwala


why are we getting some contradictary statements from rockstar  , i think i read in another thread ,rockstar mentioning his uncle said it will b above 84% , i guess its in "public sector merit list 2012"and in another thread he says merit will go up by 1.2% , I really want to know the reason behind this "KHULA TAZAAD" rockstar :cool!:


----------



## Zara Nouman. (Oct 13, 2012)

i havent applied in cmh yet.but applied in fmh today.they are going to have their test tomorrow for the new applicants.so i think hopefully cmh will also be having the same procedure.i guess the procedure will be the same.


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

Zara Nouman. said:


> i havent applied in cmh yet.but applied in fmh today.they are going to have their test tomorrow for the new applicants.so i think hopefully cmh will also be having the same procedure.i guess the procedure will be the same.


so you are a new applicant? well best of luck for tomorrow . and i have given cmh test earlier aswell the interview so i guess i wont have to give the test (hopefully) . thanks for answering my question


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum!

If it is really 84% this year then surprisingly the lowest merit for FJMC would be somewhere around 87 or 86% compared to 83 (last year)!

And is the news suggesting us that Ameerudin Medical College Lahore would have merit around 86-85%?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> 
> If it is really 84% this year then surprisingly the lowest merit for FJMC would be somewhere around 87 or 86% compared to 83 (last year)!
> 
> And is the news suggesting us that Ameerudin Medical College Lahore would have merit around 86-85%?


 How is FJMC??? I got admission there through PTAP and I don't know whether I should accept it or not. I don't know anything about Fatimah Jinnah. Got any advice?


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> How is FJMC??? I got admission there through PTAP and I don't know whether I should accept it or not. I don't know anything about Fatimah Jinnah. Got any advice?


Fatimah Jinnah is ranked the fourth best public sector medical college of Punjab. Now with the addition of AMC, it might fall to fifth level. But it is a well reputed medical college. people dream to go there! 

You got admission there alhamdulillah so don't lose this golden opportunity. Complete the admission process there and be amongst the lucky ones! 

I don't know about the faculty or other details of such type but rest assured that it is amongst the best ones you can have!


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

is it true combined list is on 20?????


----------



## memmory (Oct 10, 2012)

no ...this year no combined list will be uploaded


----------



## Shahwaiz Hassan (Sep 4, 2012)

memmory said:


> no ...this year no combined list will be uploaded


How you come to know?


----------



## memmory (Oct 10, 2012)

if it was due to be displayed then by now it would have been on uhs site , but now just 1 week left , and there is no sign of it so its obvious that our fate will be decided on the basis of list uploading on 26th of this month ...


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

It's not the end of life people. Don't use phrases like 'our fate'! Even if you don't khudanakhuasta get in the college of your choice, it's not going to matter that much in the long run. Relax and enjoy the bachay kuchay holidays!


----------



## komi (Nov 7, 2012)

is it true that combined list was displyed for the first time last year?it hadnt happen evr before 2011?

- - - Updated - - -

is it true that combined list was displyed for the first time last year?it hadnt happen evr before 2011?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

No its not true


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

I found the combined/provisional merit list for the year 2009,so 2011 wasn't the first time they published it.

Also I checked last years' schedule Uhs didnt mention any date for the provisional list but still they released it.
First merit list got displayed on 15 Nov and the provisional was released around 21st October.


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

i also have the combined merit list of 2009


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

^Wait till the Mods see this  Shazaib remove the link,without their permission we cant advertise or post such links.


----------



## Saad Masood (Nov 1, 2012)

when will first merit list be display?

- - - Updated - - -

when will first merit list be display?


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (Oct 7, 2012)

They didnt tell me that when are the classes gonna start but they only told me that they will do further proceedings of admission after 26 november..
N yes i have applied for mbbs n my aggregate is 78%


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

? best of luck Friends


----------



## mary (Sep 29, 2012)

Any idea at what time the lists are going to be published today??


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

k.e 90.002 and aimc 88.2 pec


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

rockstar said:


> ACtually UHS has made its list...my uncle is there in uhs...he told me that merit is increased by 1.2% this year...so i have lost all my hopes...mine was 82.3%..


what do you think what will be the merit this year?? Increase or decrease??


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Life 4 u, take care with those qoutes, I almost had a heart-attack when i read your qouted comment. Thank God its from last year :?


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Haha ! Its natural.. But this member was the first one to predict last year merit so I asked again!


AbraDabra said:


> Life 4 u, take care with those qoutes, I almost had a heart-attack when i read your qouted comment. Thank God its from last year :?


----------

